

Detailed account on setting up production of a high-quality item in China - huhtenberg
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cwandt/pen-type-a-a-minimal-pen/posts/122492

======
garethsprice
I would love to see a comparison to manufacturing experiences in locations
known for quality (Italy, Japan, US, etc). Is their experience common to all
product manufacturing, or is this a China/low price issue?

Unfortunately product manufacturers don't seem as open as software people in
discussing their processes and failures.

------
huhtenberg
The item in question is [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cwandt/pen-type-
a-a-mini...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cwandt/pen-type-a-a-minimal-
pen)

------
abcd_f
Alternative HN submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3036618>

